# Top Chef - New Orleans - season thread (spoilers)



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

So Top Chef has returned. Yay for not having the competition to get the coats, although it looks like there was some sort of sous chef competition or something, as Padma said that a few of them had immunity.

First challenge off the bat was an elimination challenge. No big surprise since there were so many of them. Nice to see that some people who didn't make it last season got a second chance at making it back in.

You'd expect that the chefs would be aware that they'd have the opportunity to cook frog legs, alligator, and turtle (although turtle not so much). Those are definitely foods that are region specific and you'd have to know that that would happen. Now, how often do you come across those foods elsewhere? Probably not as much. But if you have time to prepare, I'd imagine that you'd try and prepare regional items, including crayfish. Those are probably going to show up at some point.

As far as the new contestants - much will be made of the "good looking chef dude". They're already portraying him as the ego. Of course this means that he will make it through at least half of the season, or we'll lose some of our manufactured drama.  We also have "Pretty chef girl in short shorts and flip flops in the kitchen". That's going to get on people's nerves as well. She will probably make it halfway as well. 


Edited to add: Last Chance Kitchen has started as of 10/23. This thread will include spoilers for LCK after it has shown as well.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I think that first competition was just to get one or two local New Orleans chefs into the show I don't think there will be any side competitions this year.

I'm watching. Like the hottie Australian chef. (the girl. Not Curtis)


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Curtis bothers me.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

2nd episode spoilers below -


I was wrong. Pretty boy ego chef went home. I honestly didn't expect it to happen that fast. The hand rolls getting slimy makes sense as a reason. However, Tom mentioned something inside that tasted bad, but they didn't ask him about that or ding him on it. Pretty boy thinking he was top 5 material just goes to show what kind of ego he has. He might have a top 5 meal that he is able to make, but that doesn't make him a top 5 chef. 

I'm already over the chick from the "islands". Not because of her cooking, but because she must always mention it. If she keeps mentioning it, it will get old in a hurry.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yup. So much for these ongoing theories that the producers decide to keep people for drama or whatever. Just doesn't happen on Top Chef.

Is there not a last chance kitchen this time? The guy mentioned fighting back to get in via LCK, but so far I have seen no mention of it. Am I just missing it?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Ack. I missed this somehow. Going now to set SP.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Love that pretty boy ego chef is outta there. He was in serious need of a b!tch slappin' and that's what he got. I love how guys like that always rationalize their axing with more of their egotistical b.s. though.  They can't ever 'take it like a man'. LMAO

Seems to be some pretty decent talent this time around. I have to say that I do rather enjoy it more when I see chefs I recognize and there isn't anybody in this crop I recognize.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

sharkster said:


> Love that pretty boy ego chef is outta there. He was in serious need of a b!tch slappin' and that's what he got. I love how guys like that always rationalize their axing with more of their egotistical b.s. though.  They can't ever 'take it like a man'. LMAO.


I was surprised he went: I thought it would be the girl (who was up for the second time IIRC). But I am glad he's gone. :up: Early on I focus on who I hate rather than who I want to win. He was one I hated.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

According to the Bravo website LCK premieres October 23rd.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Missed it too, just set a new SP.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Ack. I missed this somehow. Going now to set SP.


Same here. I am looking online for what I missed.

Agatha is dissing Curtis just so her hubby won't get jealous and kill him.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Same here. I am looking online for what I missed.
> 
> Agatha is dissing Curtis just so her hubby won't get jealous and kill him.


No. Curtis truly bothers me. I don't find him attractive the second he speaks. The accent is great, but he just bugs me. It's funny, though, my husband doesn't like Padma either because he thinks she's a b*tch.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> No. Curtis truly bothers me. I don't find him attractive the second he speaks. The accent is great, but he just bugs me. It's funny, though, my husband doesn't like Padma either because he thinks she's a b*tch.


I agree with Inigo.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

For those who have missed the first couple of eps - I'm surprised your SP didn't pick this up. Well, that's to say - if you still had just a generic 'Top Chef' SP. I always check first because you never know when they'll change the name to include the location du jour. This time they didn't (I've continued to just keep my original TC SP on deck). 

But then I do have a great deal of time on my hands.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I've always kept my generic Top Chef season pass, adding in a city specific one when needed.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I dislike these kinds of challenges, but I understand why they do it. I think this is one of those challenges that is supposed to test the chef's taste buds. I guess it's one thing to create a great dish with flavors you know and like, but it's another to know what all of the flavors that you might not favor taste like. 

I did find it funny that the girl who didn't know how to make biscuits, only knew the ratio, made better biscuits than the Commander's Palace chef.  He took it well when they pointed that fact out.

The chick with the plate that didn't have the Okra in the right orientation had it correct before she plated (or before her plates got dumped). Not sure how they got out of alignment. I'd almost bet she did a plate wipe and didn't reposition them.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I actually liked this challenge. Really, it's the way a lot of chefs come up with the dishes they liked to serve. Re-creating something they had elsewhere. And of course, if you go and work for some one else instead of opening your own place, you are gonna have to do a lot of it anyway. 

Just wish Paul Prudhome would have had a little more to say.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I actually liked this challenge. Really, it's the way a lot of chefs come up with the dishes they liked to serve. Re-creating something they had elsewhere. And of course, if you go and work for some one else instead of opening your own place, you are gonna have to do a lot of it anyway.
> 
> Just wish Paul Prudhome would have had a little more to say.


I don't mind this challenge but wish that the chefs were allowed just a little more time. Not only a new item with no recipe but in such a short time that there really wasn't time to redo/mess up. I guess having it the night before let's them go back and think it out some.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I dislike the time challenges. They get awesome ingredients, then 30-90 minutes? My best dishes take 8-10 HOURS! They can't do real bbq in an hour! It takes a heck of a lot longer to do, say braised lamb tongue, too.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Stephanie actually smiled at Judges' Table. i didn't think she had it in her.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I dislike the time challenges. They get awesome ingredients, then 30-90 minutes? My best dishes take 8-10 HOURS! They can't do real bbq in an hour! It takes a heck of a lot longer to do, say braised lamb tongue, too.


Well, to be fair, they did give them overnight and a bunch of crockpots to do a challenge - and even then some of them came up a little short.

I have said it before but it's like going to Survivor and not learning how to make fire before hand. Taste your food! So many times "underseasoned" and "overseasoned" is heard.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Well, to be fair, they did give them overnight and a bunch of crockpots to do a challenge - and even then some of them came up a little short.
> 
> *I have said it before but it's like going to Survivor and not learning how to make fire before hand. Taste your food! So many times "underseasoned" and "overseasoned" is heard.*


...and make sure you can drive stick in The Amazing Race!

Fundamentals!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...and make sure you can drive stick in The Amazing Race!
> 
> Fundamentals!!


Well played. That made me chuckle!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sharkster said:


> Love that pretty boy ego chef is outta there. He was in serious need of a b!tch slappin' and that's what he got.





Mr. Soze said:


> I was surprised he went: I thought it would be the girl (who was up for the second time IIRC).


No way he should have gone home over some of the others. Way bummed he was my favorite. :down:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Was anybody else a little surprised that they are still rebuilding 7 years after Katrina?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Was anybody else a little surprised that they are still rebuilding 7 years after Katrina?


no

I don't think the city will ever be totally re-built to the way it was before. So many people left.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Was anybody else a little surprised that they are still rebuilding 7 years after Katrina?


Not at all. There are a lot of people who didn't have insurance or their homes weren't covered due to the 'is it a hurricane or was it a flood that damaged their homes?' issue. A lot of insurance companies tried to claim it was flood damage, and not hurricane damage, so they wouldn't have to pay out. I seem to recall a lawsuit on behalf of some for that reason.

When people weren't getting insurance to rebuild, they've been living in FEMA trailers or other places, and homes are just left to rot. I'm sure Habitat for Humanity and others have a strong presence in the area. It takes a while to voluntarily build a house. And what many people don't know about Habitat is that it isn't a free home. It's a home with a decreased mortgage that they must still qualify for.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> no
> 
> I don't think the city will ever be totally re-built to the way it was before. So many people left.


I agree...I guess I just thought any rebuilding that was going to be done would have already been done at least as far as residential homes go.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I agree...I guess I just thought any rebuilding that was going to be done would have already been done at least as far as residential homes go.


For people with insurance and money, maybe. But those without that?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Captain Vietnam - interesting episode. They essentially allowed people to gain instruction for this one. However, for some reason, I seem to recall hearing once that Vietnamese food had French influences, but I must be remembering wrong. Must be another that I'm thinking of.

I think the tomato based idea should have been put Travis higher on the chopping block. I'm guessing they decided that poor shrimp cooking skill was a worse crime than cooking a food that wasn't true to form.

Interestingly enough, there seem to be fewer immunity challenges.

Since this is my thread, I'm including spoilers for Last Chance Kitchen. I'm surprised they waited as long to start it. I assume that Tom didn't want to slog as hard. It gave him a break. 

Bret still gets to go home. Cracked me up. I guess cooking the fish was too much for him. He seems to let his ego get in the way. He does too little and thinks that it makes him awesome. He bragged about having all sorts of extra time during the regular show. Going raw meant that his extra stuff needed to be awesome. I don't understand white chocolate with corn either. That just sounds gross. And did anyone notice that he tasted his food with his bare finger, and then put that finger in again, and tasted it one more time? What happened to tasting spoons? I'm noticing more and more of that this season where people are not using tasting spoons. It really bugs me. It tells me that they are all so used to doing it that it is considered normal in a regular kitchen. It also explains how people get food poisoning so easily. They catch all sorts of stuff from the people who prepare their food.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hottie Australian girl is gone. 


That's what you get for abusing the shrimps.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> However, for some reason, I seem to recall hearing once that Vietnamese food had French influences, but I must be remembering wrong. Must be another that I'm thinking of.


You've got it right. Vietnam was once a French colony.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> You've got it right. Vietnam was once a French colony.


It just seems that that piece of information was completely lost. It's something you usually hear. However, none of their dishes seemed to be inspired by French cooking at all. It would have been a way to help the more classicly trained chefs.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Hottie Australian girl is gone.
> 
> That's what you get for abusing the shrimps.


Go watch Last Chance Kitchen. Tom ribs her about the shrimps.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> It just seems that that piece of information was completely lost. It's something you usually hear. However, none of their dishes seemed to be inspired by French cooking at all. It would have been a way to help the more classicly trained chefs.


I think most of the influences date back so far that it be unknown to some of the contestants. However, I would have at least expected the judges to bring it up, especially at the bakery.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I actually liked this challenge. Really, it's the way a lot of chefs come up with the dishes they liked to serve. Re-creating something they had elsewhere. And of course, if you go and work for some one else instead of opening your own place, you are gonna have to do a lot of it anyway.
> 
> Just wish Paul Prudhome would have had a little more to say.


I had to check Wikipedia to see if Prudhomme had suffered a stroke or something. It was either that or he was on a large dose of Oxycontin.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Hottie Australian girl is gone.
> 
> That's what you get for abusing the shrimps.


I thought of you last night, when I watched and she got the ax.

I just knew that Braggy McBraggerson with all the Viet Nam experience was not going to do well. He just wouldn't listen to anybody and fancied himself the one person with all the superior VN experience. I actually thought he was the one who was going to be cut.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> I had to check Wikipedia to see if Prudhomme had suffered a stroke or something. It was either that or he was on a large dose of Oxycontin.


He used to use a little electric scooter to get around. But he was walking in the show. I thought maybe he was doing better.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

sharkster said:


> I thought of you last night, when I watched and she got the ax.
> 
> I just knew that Braggy McBraggerson with all the Viet Nam experience was not going to do well. He just wouldn't listen to anybody and fancied himself the one person with all the superior VN experience. I actually thought he was the one who was going to be cut.


That's always some good foreshadowing. Some guy that's an "expert" in a specific cuisine and goes on and on about it. He may be the one to get sent packing his knives.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Good heavens, the in-episode polls are getting annoying. The "Did the right person go home?" near the end was fine. Now we're seeing crap like "Which is the best traditional campfire food?" and "On a 1-10 scale: How great is Besh's hair?" Really? Ugh.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Neenahboy said:


> Good heavens, the in-episode polls are getting annoying. The "Did the right person go home?" near the end was fine. Now we're seeing crap like "Which is the best traditional campfire food?" and "On a 1-10 scale: How great is Besh's hair?" Really? Ugh.


I have a thing about bugs on the screen anyway, but when they take up half the real estate with unnecessary [email protected] like that, it almost makes me wast to stop watching!

Also, am I the only one who thinks that allowing the cheftestants to watch some of the judging process takes away from the show?


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks that allowing the cheftestants to watch some of the judging process takes away from the show?


I think it distracts the contestants from creating their own drama in the stew room. There's been some classic infighting, meltdowns, etc. from not knowing what was going on in the judges room - that's less now.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

The voting bugs annoy me. Letting them watch a snipped of the judging looks bigger than it probably is. It's most likely just the only part that we see. However, some of the things that the stew room has gotten people to do has been pretty epic. This group doesn't seem to be as mean to each other as other groups. The only complaints about the other chefs seem to be in the confessional and not at each other in the stew room. Maybe that it's just this particular group of chefs and not the way the stew room gets to see what is going on.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

All the on air interactive voting stuff on all the Bravo shows are stupid and I do my best to tune them out.

Personally, I like watching them watch what the judges are saying.

You all may be right it is taking away from their not knowing what is going on and then acting out but I still kinda like it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Philadelphia brand cream cheese in every single dish?


oy...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The voting stuff is Bravo's attempt to get viewers to watch it live rather than later. 
Interactivity is one way to do that but things like voting on hair is a ridiculous approach.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Who won Last Chance Kitchen?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Philadelphia brand cream cheese in every single dish?


I'm pretty sure a few of those cooks will never want to look at a block of cream cheese ever again.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Also, am I the only one who thinks that allowing the cheftestants to watch some of the judging process takes away from the show?


I agree - there's no drama. In reality, you knew who was at the top or at the bottom based on the Judge's Table chit-chat already, but the chefs didn't. That relief or sometimes pain when they took the losers first, was fun.



Azlen said:


> The voting stuff is Bravo's attempt to get viewers to watch it live rather than later.
> Interactivity is one way to do that but things like voting on hair is a ridiculous approach.


I have never watched the show live in all the time it's been on. This silliness isn't going to make it happen. Yes, I am asleep when it airs, so I may not be their prime demo, but I hate all the social media crap they (and other shows) push.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

kaszeta said:


> I'm pretty sure a few of those cooks will never want to look at a block of cream cheese ever again.


I would have been screwed. The only things I have cooked with cream cheese is cheesecake and nacho dip. I used to like to use it as an omelet filling, but haven't done that in a while. Good, but very rich.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Soze, you're right. They know who is the winner when they go in. 

I think the producers are trying to make the show less formulaic, so they are playing around with it. The camera closeups last season with the 'spinning' action prior to settling on the face was distracting. They still do it, but not as bad as they had before. 

And I never watch the show live.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

...and then they wonder why people find 'other means' to watch TV! Between the polls and the Toyota ads, you have to peek at the corner of the screen to watch the actual show!

It's the same when they're trying to promote a new show (on cable AND the networks) and that takes up a large chuck of screen real estate. Possibly the most pointless that I've has to be either the one saying "You're watching...". I KNOW I AM! ...or even the "coming up next, an encore presentation of the show you're watching right now".


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

My "favorite" is "This super-sized episode continues NEXT!"

Great! I was just about to shut my TV off and wonder what happened.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

No restaurant wars posts? 

What are the odds that possibly the worst restaurant team of all time would compete against possibly the best? Maybe we should ask the Chase Sapphire VIP's who get double points when they poop in gold plated toilets (that was the in show ad, wasn't it?)?

**Note to producers- Increasingly over the top ridiculous in show promotions like this will kill the show. There's a way to do product placement and I don't think this is it.**

Glad to see Sara go. Her 50's housewife image and the whole color coordinated do-rag thing was pissing me off...it shouldn't, but it did. She's a very competent chef and probably is effective in the kitchen, but from what I saw, she must be a horrible person to work for.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just watched the Restaurant Wars episode the other day. Well, I use the term 'watched' loosely. I've always watched Top Chef and liked it very much, but I find that I'm really bored with this group. This season I tend to turn the show on and find myself walking away to do dishes or something, before I even realize I've left with the show playing. Maybe it's just me.

I did come back in time to see the critiques, judging, and the booting of the scarf lady. I'm with you, Big, about the scarf thing. Something like that is ok in small doses but when they do it into the ground I find it profoundly annoying. It reminds me of the Minnie Mouse giant bow girl from Master Chef Junior. Do it, if you dig it, but not every freaking day. Variety is good.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I didn't enjoy restaurant wars this season. The losing team had the best chefs on it but no cohesiveness. The fact that they had no menu was a glaring sign.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I didn't enjoy restaurant wars this season. The losing team had the best chefs on it but no cohesiveness. The fact that they had no menu was a glaring sign.


I thought they had a menu but "Rosie the Riveter" forgot to deliver them to the table. 

I felt bad for the chefs on the "Found" team but was happy to see that sour puss get eliminated. Her attitude didn't sit well with me. Especially after she failed to describe any dish except her own. That was lame!

If they'd have eliminated the head chef guy (grumpy pants) I'd have been OK with that too.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think the very best choice was made in who to get rid of. "Rosie" or whatever her name is was just horrible and just brought the whole team down. Wish she had been gone weeks and weeks ago. Or, wait, maybe never had even been there this season.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

jradosh said:


> I thought they had a menu but "Rosie the Riveter" forgot to deliver them to the table.
> 
> I felt bad for the chefs on the "Found" team but was happy to see that sour puss get eliminated. Her attitude didn't sit well with me. Especially after she failed to describe any dish except her own. That was lame!
> 
> If they'd have eliminated the head chef guy (grumpy pants) I'd have been OK with that too.


I meant that they didn't choose what to cook until AFTER they got their plates and silverware, etc. They didn't put forth a cohesive plan for the meal until later.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I like that the executive chef of each team is a volunteer this time, instead of a winner of previous competition. At least they have the choice to risk it all, pretty much understanding what the consequences are.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay, so biscuits and gravy? And he screwed up the biscuits? How simple a dish is that? That must have been some damned good gravy and jam. I expected them to slam him for it.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Baking is simple, so it's extremely hard to get it just right. As for biscuits and gravy? I've had (and made) my fair share over the years and only a couple have really shined (not mine). I wonder if he bracketed his baking times? What did he need, 12 biscuits per batch? Make 3 batches (or more) and bake one under, over and just right. That would seem prudent when using an unfamiliar oven.

He was never going all the way in this competition. He seemed a bit young and inexperienced compared with some of the other chefs. He shined in restaurant wars and probably got all he could out of the show. I doubt he's too disappointed, his salary and/or investment potential went way up.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

One of the judges said something like "I'm suprised he served those biscuits to us." Now, I get the critique when a chef screws something up and still serves, it, especially when the screwed up item is a side part of the dish. However, his whole dish was biscuits and gravy. What should he have done, just give them a bowl of gravy and jam? 

I also didn't think it was fair to critique the guy who did the streak for not grilling it when the restaurant had no grill. I would think the chefs should be given a list ahead of time that lists the equipment available at the restaurant. If they get it, and he still choose to do "grilled" steak, then send him home, but if he had no idea the restaurant wouldn't have a grill, it's not really his fault.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Dew, I agree. Steak dude wasn't going to go home because of the missing grill. I really think that their commentary had more to do with the choice of meat than the lack of grill. There was obviously some flavor loss, but I think they were willing to forgive that. It's just that those flavors didn't go well with NY strip, rather than some other fattier meat (or a different animal).

They only had an hour when they were there. The biscuit gravy dude made the gravy the day before (and the jam, I assume). So, aside from heating the gravy (unless he started from scratch and made a new batch), why didn't he have time to make a second batch? I guess his biscuits take too long to cook. He should have planned for them to come out a little earlier and then kept them warm.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Aw darn! This episode I decided to really pay attention and try to find somebody I like in this season. I picked the tall blonde kid and he gets the kibosh.  Well, I cannot say that he didn't deserve it, though. How can you be a chef and screw up biscuits?


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I think it's between Nicholas, Nina and maybe Stephanie. I'd bet on Nicholas if he can hold his emotions together.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Mr. Soze said:


> I think it's between Nicholas, Nina and maybe Stephanie. I'd bet on Nicholas if he can hold his emotions together.


I think Nicholas, Nina and Shirley in the final.

I agree that Brian wasn't going to go home for his missing a grill. All of the comments were about how it needed that smoky charcoaly flavor that can only be gotten over real fire.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I haven't liked Travis for some time, so I was not sorry to see him go.

Also, he tried to lie, which never goes down well (in the kitchen, she said he'd used too much butter and in front of the judges he said the kitchen was too hot!). Either way, it seemed way too simplistic a dish to present as fine dining and if you can't cook something as basic as biscuits, then there's no way you get a pass!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Don't serve biscuits and gravy.......duh


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I haven't liked Travis for some time, so I was not sorry to see him go. Also, he tried to lie, which never goes down well (in the kitchen, she said he'd used too much butter and in front of the judges he said the kitchen was too hot!). Either way, it seemed way too simplistic a dish to present as fine dining and if you can't cook something as basic as biscuits, then there's no way you get a pass!


I'd have to go back and verify to be sure, but I think in the kitchen he said there were problems with the butter, and later with the judges he said the kitchen was too hot. Since butter needs to be cold when making biscuits, he might have been talking about the same thing, just from different perspectives. Not that I want to defend the guy, because I hated him too.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

That was interesting. Not sure what I'd do in Nicholas' position, but I would have liked to see him resign since I'm growing a little tired of him. Pulling for Shirley at this point.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I think it was a manufactured dilemma. They could have easily decided to choose the other team because the second/third worst were on their team.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

There went Stephanie and Shirley with more of their holier-than-thou crap. "If I had the worst dish with immunity, I would give it up." *cough*BS*cough*


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I think the judges should have asked Nick if he would have made the same dish if he didn't have immunity. If the answer is yes, which it is almost certain to be, given his pride, THEN he should have had the opportunity to fall on his sword.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Total BS. Not once did the judges suggest that someone with immunity should resign before and to put Nick on the spot was totally unfair. It is a game. The rules gave him immunity. Everyone DEAL WITH IT. Don't ask him to give that up because he made a bad dish when his dish could have been a steaming log of crap. 

So stupid. And those girls suggesting they would give up their immunity and walk away from 100k prize, etc? LYING SKANKS!


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I have a question/comment. I believe it was early in the Season 1, maybe even the very first episode, where one of the contestants stuck their finger in a pot to taste it. The guest chef went ballistic on the contestant and I'm pretty sure that he/she was sent home. Lately, I see the contestants do this all the time. Not to mention how many times they use a spoon and go back a second time with the same spoon. Is this okay now or am I missing something?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I agree that this is a game and there's no way they should have expected him to resign. It's not "honors society Top Chef". In fact, strategically, it would have been in his best interest to cook crap knowing there's a good chance a top competitor could have gotten the boot. Of course that kind of thing can come back to bite you in the ass...

But I sure am tired of his attitude and would be happy to see him go home next week.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd like to think that in Nick's position I would say "My dishes sucked, and I'll fall on my sword. I'll kick everyone's ass in LCK and still win". In reality, I'd say I had immunity and TS if you don't like it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

goblue97 said:


> I have a question/comment. I believe it was early in the Season 1, maybe even the very first episode, where one of the contestants stuck their finger in a pot to taste it. The guest chef went ballistic on the contestant and I'm pretty sure that he/she was sent home. Lately, I see the contestants do this all the time. Not to mention how many times they use a spoon and go back a second time with the same spoon. Is this okay now or am I missing something?


They usually use a new spoon. I haven't seen blatantly obvious finger tasting or re-use of spoons, but it might be getting edited out.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> I think it was a manufactured dilemma. They could have easily decided to choose the other team because the second/third worst were on their team.


+1
Mark my words - she will be back.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

She's been back twice - and kicked off by Emeril twice, so I doubt it - unless she does really well in LCK! (No spoilers for LCK!).


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

There has been a lot of poor tasting techniques this season


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

That's the flaw of immunity, a chef with it can sabotage someone in team contest (not to say this was intentional) ... they should just give them some money for winning quick fire, and move on. Immunity essentially defeats the purpose of the show.
But, as the rule still stands, they should not have asked him to resign.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

secondclaw said:


> Immunity essentially defeats the purpose of the show.


The main through line of every reality show competition is immunity. This is a reality show competition so I don't see how that defeats the purpose of the show.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> The main through line of every reality show competition is immunity. This is a reality show competition so I don't see how that defeats the purpose of the show.


Goal of the show is best chef, or whatever. Immunity defeats that, as already happened. I don't watch any other reality shows, so if they all do immunity thing, then so be it. Still seems like artificial drama.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Maybe only have immunity when it is NOT a team challenge.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NatasNJ said:


> Total BS. Not once did the judges suggest that someone with immunity should resign before and to put Nick on the spot was totally unfair. It is a game. The rules gave him immunity. Everyone DEAL WITH IT. Don't ask him to give that up because he made a bad dish when his dish could have been a steaming log of crap.
> 
> So stupid. And those girls suggesting they would give up their immunity and walk away from 100k prize, etc? LYING SKANKS!


totally agree. Also, immunity gives the chef the ability to take a chance and try something "out there" Maybe it doesn't work, but at least they tried.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

That would be great in an individual competition. In a team competition this risk is totally unfair to the teammates.


pmyers said:


> totally agree. Also, immunity gives the chef the ability to take a chance and try something "out there" Maybe it doesn't work, but at least they tried.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Man, Roy Choi is kind of mean. 20 minutes to conceive, and cook a dish and make it awesome like he wanted it to just isn't enough time.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Who is Nicholas sleeping with? How has he stuck around this long?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Ruth said:


> Who is Nicholas sleeping with? How has he stuck around this long?


They must all be afraid of him. Like he'll "go postal" if they eliminate him or something.  I can't figure out why he's still there either.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Man, Roy Choi is kind of mean. 20 minutes to conceive, and cook a dish and make it awesome like he wanted it to just isn't enough time.


He struck me as a guy who probably thinks a game show is beneath him. After all, he single-handedly re-invented the food truck! He was acting like an arrogant jerk IMO.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Man, Roy Choi is kind of mean.


You're being too nice. He was a complete d**k.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Re Roy Choi. Yes, he was a dick but I think that was a total set-up. He went on about putting your voice into it, which shock of shocks leads into the theme for the elimination challenge. I remember thinking at the time how contrived and ham-fistedly executed that was.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> Re Roy Choi. Yes, he was a dick but I think that was a total set-up. He went on about putting your voice into it, which shock of shocks leads into the theme for the elimination challenge. I remember thinking at the time how contrived and ham-fistedly executed that was.


Yeah, this ^

I was hoping Nicholas would get the boot, but I just knew going in that the other guy would be cut.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ugh! I can't believe Nicholas is STILL there. I sure hope he doesn't win. I really thought he was the one they were going to send home THIS time.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I really wanted him gone too.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

When the comment was made about how elementary Nicholas' lack of salt was, I was hoping he was finally a goner. He must be very close to someone on the staff. If he wins, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Shirley's been coming on strong. It's going to be between her and Nina, unless Louis gets back in through LCK. Nicholas keeps trying to impress with his skills but seems to leave something out or makes it too complex. I don't think a few grains of salt (which was how it was put) was going to send him home. I'm guessing Carlos's cold tamale was worse off. And it could be that the sauce for the fish was enough seasoning when eaten WITH the fish, rather than just the fish alone.

Nicholas seemed like the bad guy by not falling on his sword and giving up immunity. However, others haven't been asked to give it up, so it seemed really unfair. Someone possibly sabotaged him with the overly hot oven, and Carlos threw him under the bus, claiming he stole an oven, and then treated Nicholas's knife poorly. I never understood why Carlos's knife wasn't sharp. Everything I've heard about chefs is that they are extremely anal about their knives and how sharp they are. Carlos somehow seems to have missed that gene.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I was happy Carlos got the boot. 
No matter what Nick's problems over the last few weeks Carlos is just is not on the same level.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I have a feeling Nina wins, but if it's Shirley it won't trouble me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> I have a feeling Nina wins, but if it's Shirley it won't trouble me.


Either one would be fine with me, but I hope it's Nina a little more. I think she has been just a bit more on the top of the challenges.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Side note for those who want even more Top Chef, albeit in Spanish: Top Chef Estrellas starts Feb 16 on Telemundo.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ere-sunday-february-16th-on-telemundo/231298/


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

lambertman said:


> Side note for those who want even more Top Chef, albeit in Spanish: Top Chef Estrellas starts Feb 16 on Telemundo.
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...ere-sunday-february-16th-on-telemundo/231298/


Ooo... I'll have to set an SP for that :up: Thanks for the tip


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

And since there's no resolution in the final last chance kitchen, there's really no reason (if there ever was) to fire up the ol' web browser for a look. 

I didn't care if Nick or Carlos went this week, I don't see either winning. Louis OTH, if he wins the final LCK might!

Maybe just my perception, but in past seasons when a chef cooked one style too may times, the judges chided them and even penalize them. Carlos has almost exclusively cooked Mexican all season and with the exception of some comments from other contestants, not a peep from the judges. That said, I'm a Mexican cuisine fan, so I'd still love to taste his cooking!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

This thing has been between Nina and Shirley from day 1.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

UGH! I'm not even going to watch the finale. I already deleted it from my to do list. I'll root for her, though, because I cannot stand the thought of him winning.

I had hoped the final two would be Shirley and the guy who came back from last chance.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Yeah, I was rather shocked Nick made it. 

The oddest thing about this has been running into Stephanie Cmar three times during this season, and you can tell that she's frustrated with not being able to talk about things that haven't aired yet.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not horribly shocked Nick made it. He had time between the end of the NO portion of the season and Hawaii that he had time to work on some of his negatives. When his problem has been under seasoning, he most likely worked on that portion of his palate. That's really only been his downfall.

Shirley made stuff too sweet without something to counterbalance that. Louis didn't evenly cook his fish. I'm guessing Nick's stuff was just better. They don't look at the whole body of work, just the last meal.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I'm not horribly shocked Nick made it. He had time between the end of the NO portion of the season and Hawaii that he had time to work on some of his negatives. When his problem has been under seasoning, he most likely worked on that portion of his palate. That's really only been his downfall.
> 
> Shirley made stuff too sweet without something to counterbalance that. Louis didn't evenly cook his fish. I'm guessing Nick's stuff was just better. They don't look at the whole body of work, just the last meal.


Yeah, you're right of course. I'm just pissed because I didn't want him to make it to the finale, because I cannot stand the guy. Good thing I'm not a judge, eh?


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I am shocked Nick made it. Not only is has he not proven to be in the top tier throughout the season, but I figured he would choke in the end regardless. But it's been proven repeatedly the one mistake can trip up even the best chef and there's still a luck factor involved. That's how Stephanie, a 3rd or 4th at best in her season won while Blais lost. Nick may not be the best of the best when it comes to cooking this season, but considering how well he has done when he plays the executive chef role on the show? He's going to be very successful in the industry!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Boo.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I'm not horribly shocked Nick made it. He had time between the end of the NO portion of the season and Hawaii that he had time to work on some of his negatives. When his problem has been under seasoning, he most likely worked on that portion of his palate. That's really only been his downfall.
> 
> *Shirley made stuff too sweet without something to counterbalance that. Louis didn't evenly cook his fish. * I'm guessing Nick's stuff was just better. They don't look at the whole body of work, just the last meal.


I think this is the crux of it. After all the effort it took Louis to get back in the game, his fish just was not right. I was rooting for him but when I heard one judge say it was cooked right and one say theirs was not, I knew he was out.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Rooting for Nina all the way now.

I was hoping for Shirley to make it as she seems to have progressed the farthest in the show and actually discovered her identity! I think she knew her dish was a little on the sweet side and I doubt she was totally surprised by the decision.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> I am shocked Nick made it. Not only is has he not proven to be in the top tier throughout the season, but I figured he would choke in the end regardless. But it's been proven repeatedly the one mistake can trip up even the best chef and there's still a luck factor involved. That's how Stephanie, a 3rd or 4th at best in her season won while Blais lost. Nick may not be the best of the best when it comes to cooking this season, but considering how well he has done when he plays the executive chef role on the show? He's going to be very successful in the industry!


I don't think Stephanie was 3rd or 4th best; I think she was 1st or 2nd best. And certainly compared to the chefs that year she has accomplished a lot since that season.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

That's right, Nick may not have been top tier, but he didn't mess up enough to get eliminated so that counts for something.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I also think Nick is adventurous and has a lot of interesting ideas. To me that's way more important that consistently cooking food you can get a many restaurants in most cities. In a "real" scenario, he'd have time to improve a recipe and taste it repeatedly and work out the kinks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I hear Shirley "has found her identitiy".....I get it. Don't need to hear it 40 times in the past 2 episodes.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I think her saying she meant to do it that sweet was just a cover. They expect a balance, and her saying that it was intentional wasn't going to fly.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

It looked like there were many inconsistencies on both sides allowing Nina's stubborn insistence to include a desert to cost her in the end. When she found out she couldn't make the one desert that she knew she could execute? She should have 86'd the desert.

Congrats to Nick, who managed to hang around and get hot in the end. Well, you gotta be in it to win it! When will the Top Chef All-Stars come out to give Nina the title many think she deserved alla what they did with Blais?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Padma looked angry that people were not agreeing with her.

How is Gail able to eat all of these dishes while pregnant? There was raw fish and other things traditionally not permitted...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Padma looked angry that people were not agreeing with her.
> 
> How is Gail able to eat all of these dishes while pregnant? There was raw fish and other things traditionally not permitted...


Because some people think that is all bs? 

I'm sure a couple bites (of probably the highest quality on the planet) of fish isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> It looked like there were many inconsistencies on both sides allowing Nina's stubborn insistence to include a desert to cost her in the end. When she found out she couldn't make the one desert that she knew she could execute? She should have 86'd the desert.
> 
> Congrats to Nick, who managed to hang around and get hot in the end. Well, you gotta be in it to win it! When will the Top Chef All-Stars come out to give Nina the title many think she deserved alla what they did with Blais?


But without something to replace it, she was kinda screwed. She was missing a course and had to make something with what she had on hand.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> But without something to replace it, she was kinda screwed. She was missing a course and had to make something with what she had on hand.


I believe they mentioned that she did more (2?) courses than the required 4. Even If she had thrown together some sort of savory course, it was bound to be better than a thrown together desert. She admits deserts are a weakness of hers as do most savory chefs. I still think that when her desert plan fell through? Her plan to make desert should have fallen through too.

I think she'll be back for the next All-Stars and she'll likely win it. She should hook up with Blais on a project, they have a lot in common!

All in all, an enjoyable season with a really strong field of chefs.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I think those two extra courses hurt her. They were well received by the judges, but then the dessert course didn't work. That was definitely ending with a whimper and not a bang.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Big Deficit said:


> I believe they mentioned that she did more (2?) courses than the required 4. Even If she had thrown together some sort of savory course, it was bound to be better than a thrown together desert. She admits deserts are a weakness of hers as do most savory chefs. I still think that when her desert plan fell through? Her plan to make desert should have fallen through too.
> 
> I think she'll be back for the next All-Stars and she'll likely win it. S*he should hook up with Blais on a project,* they have a lot in common!
> 
> All in all, an enjoyable season with a really strong field of chefs.


Anything's got to be better than that joke of a show he hosted in HLN!

Don't get me wrong, I like Blais - and Flip Burger Boutique is well worth the trip (can you say Krispy Kreme milkshake?), but that show was laughable - and not in a good way.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> I believe they mentioned that she did more (2?) courses than the required 4. Even If she had thrown together some sort of savory course, it was bound to be better than a thrown together desert. She admits deserts are a weakness of hers as do most savory chefs. I still think that when her desert plan fell through? Her plan to make desert should have fallen through too.
> 
> I think she'll be back for the next All-Stars and she'll likely win it. She should hook up with Blais on a project, they have a lot in common!
> 
> All in all, an enjoyable season with a really strong field of chefs.


Her two other courses really weren't much in the wa of courses. One was fruit that was cubed and slightly seasoned, and another was a mouse to go with baked breadfruit. I don't know that she could have substituted those.

I have a feeling that they have to state what they are doing ahead of time (the menus have to be printed among other things) and ended up being locked in to do a dessert. She didn't purchase enough of the other items to use them as a substitute, and 2 appetizer kind of ideas weren't going to work on a 4 course meal.

It also seemed like they didn't give her any credit for doing those 2 other things, and I think they kind of should have. She did do more, and those 2 were good. Nick did scream all over his restaurant, which should have dinged him more.

I have a feeling that those several hours were them deciding if the 2 extra bits of Nina's should be part of her review and which restaurant, overall, they wanted to go to (which, I have a feeling, those 2 extra 'courses' were enough to tip the scale in that direction). Without those 2 extra courses, it's possible that they really didn't want to go to her place.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

If you don't show up to the finale with at least a couple of KILLER dessert recipes in your folio....then you deserve to lose.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Padma looked angry that people were not agreeing with her.


Especially with Tom, who IIRC preferred Nick in 3 of 4 courses. Ultimately I think he drives the bus on who wins. The good news for *me* is that Nick will be probably opening a place in Philadelphia so I can go and eat there, moreso than Nina in Miami. (And there's the mothership Scarpetta in NYC anyway). We went to Kevin Sbraga's (Top Chef winner in I think in S07?) place in Philly a few months ago, and had a delicious and not over-priced meal.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought Padma was going to slug Tom at one point! 

Emeril - "I think we have a tie with the dishes"
Tom - "Do we???"

Padma - DEATH STARE at Tom!


----------



## Tweety_pbe98 (Dec 16, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> ...The good news for *me* is that Nick will be probably opening a place in Philadelphia ...


http://www.restaurantlaurel.com/

He opened in November 2013. It's getting good word-of-mouth on Chowhound, etc. Craig LaBan's review will be in the Sunday Inquirer.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah...Padma didn't look very happy at times...then again who knows what time and how long they had been deliberating by the time they announced a winner.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Laurel looks really delicious. My wife has a conference in Philly in a few months... I'm going to encourage her to go there!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tom is the HEAD Judge. He throws that weight around when he feels he needs to.

Personally, I like that Nina added in some extras in there. They were both well received and both add to making a more complete dining experience. The criticism was that the effort put into those could have better been put into the dessert. Or some other final savory course.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The breadfruit course wasn't all that unique, IMO. I had breadfruit in a similar preparation in Maui when I was there (different thing to dip into, though). I think it's fairly common. They gave her too much credit for that.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It wasn't the breadfruit that got her the credit, though. It was the foie gras mousse that went with it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> It wasn't the breadfruit that got her the credit, though. It was the foie gras mousse that went with it.


I don't remember it that way, but it makes more sense. My recollection was that they (Nina and the judges both) kept talking about the bread course and the judges thought it was a clever bread course. Not really all that clever. Hopefully I am not remembering it correctly.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Tom is the HEAD Judge. He throws that weight around when he feels he needs to.
> 
> Personally, I like that Nina added in some extras in there. They were both well received and both add to making a more complete dining experience. The criticism was that the effort put into those could have better been put into the dessert. Or some other final savory course.


Which I think is a fair critique.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Nina definitely should have had more dessert recipes in her wheelhouse before she went to Hawaii. She should have been more prepared for that. If not, she should have done a cheese and fruit course or another savory course. Assuming that they would have an ice cream maker and not have another option to make it if they didn't was a poor decision on her part. Maybe she could have planned for a mousse or a custard if the ice cream maker wasn't there.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Nina definitely should have had more dessert recipes in her wheelhouse before she went to Hawaii. She should have been more prepared for that. If not, she should have done a cheese and fruit course or another savory course. Assuming that they would have an ice cream maker and not have another option to make it if they didn't was a poor decision on her part. Maybe she could have planned for a mousse or a custard if the ice cream maker wasn't there.


Yup.

She had ice cream. And that's it.

So many Top Chef contestants have been done in by dessert. I wonder if her ice cream would have been enough to win it.

OF course, I have had donuts for dessert before. And it satisfied me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Yup.
> 
> She had ice cream. And that's it.
> 
> ...


This. Or actually this or insert some other part of the meal.

Think of it as the Fire Making Skill on Survivor. Come to the competition with at least 3 variations of each of the four courses. Then you have options.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Tweety_pbe98 said:


> http://www.restaurantlaurel.com/
> 
> He opened in November 2013. It's getting good word-of-mouth on Chowhound, etc. Craig LaBan's review will be in the Sunday Inquirer.


 I drove right by there a couple of weeks ago on the way to Pat's.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Yup.
> 
> She had ice cream. And that's it.
> 
> ...


Except that she didn't need to make a dessert at all. Oh, and from watching these shows? You don't make _ice cream_, you make *semifreddo*! As in "I wouldn't touch awful mayo, but this is an aioli"!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

There was even a challenge while they were still in Nola where someone had planned ice cream and there wasn't a machine in the kitchen. I think it was restaurant wars because I's sure I remember an conversation where two chefs were talking on the phone, one in the kitchen and the other still shopping in Whole Foods.

Can't remember if it was Nina's team, but I feel sure it would have come out in their discussions, so she should have been prepared.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> Except that she didn't need to make a dessert at all. Oh, and from watching these shows? You don't make _ice cream_, you make *semifreddo*! As in "I wouldn't touch awful mayo, but this is an aioli"!


Not sure if you were implying this or not, but semifreddo is substantially different than traditional ice cream. You can't just make an ice cream and call it semifreddo -- though you could make an ice cream and then turn it into semifreddo I guess. Actually, semifreddo would have been a good choice because it doesn't require an ice cream maker for all variations. The French Laundry version which I've made just needs a stand mixer.

Aioli is "supposed to" be substantially different than mayo, but it has long since abandoned such pretense, it seems.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Yeah. I'm well aware of the differences, but after saying she had this great ice cream recipe, Nina later mentioned she had planned to make a semifreddo. I was just commenting on how those terms have become ubiquitous of late and are used as a "hip" description of what otherwise might be viewed as an ordinary item. Add gastrique to that list.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

or "deconstructed"


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Semifreddo is not a hip description of ice cream, though. If I ordered semifreddo and got standard ice cream I'd be confused and/or angry. Maybe ice cream is a non-hip description of semifreddo, though. 

Gastrique, on the other hand, I just mostly assume they mean sauce.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

pmyers said:


> or "deconstructed"


I've told my wife many times, I we go out to eat and they have "deconstructed" on the menu? I'm leaving! Hasn't come up as of yet and I might be less than strict on that one. Of course, if the place smells like garbage and has deconstructed on the menu? I'm leaving!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> I've told my wife many times, I we go out to eat and they have "deconstructed" on the menu? I'm leaving! Hasn't come up as of yet and I might be less than strict on that one. Of course, if the place smells like garbage and has deconstructed on the menu? I'm leaving!


A good restaurant doesn't label it as deconstructed, even if that's what they are doing. I support your policy.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

They just put "quotes" around it


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> They just put "quotes" around it


Exactly


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just laugh about putting two slices of bread, a dollup of peanut butter and some jelly on a plate and handing it to my 5 year old and telling him I just made him a deconstructed pb&j!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I just laugh about putting two slices of bread, a dollup of peanut butter and some jelly on a plate and handing it to my 5 year old and telling him I just made him a deconstructed pb&j!


I prefer this version:


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> I prefer this version:


Alinea?

ETA: And now I see from the URL of the picture that it is.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

the term that makes my blood boil is "house made" when it's clearly something they should be making on their own anyhow.

Pointing out that your bacon or sausage or beer is 'house made' is one thing but don't tell me that your pasta is house made since any professional chef in a high end restaurant should be making their own pasta anyhow.


----------

